# Grey waste pipe extension



## Tezmcd

We were at a site 2 weeks ago with fully services pitches (fresh water, TV point and grey waste dump etc)

The grey waste dump turned out to be bout 8" square hole with a cover grilled type cover over it and a circlular hole in the middle. I noticed most MH and caravans had a flexible hose that went from their grey waste outlet to the little 8" cover.

There was no way I was going to be able to reverse exactly to this spot and drop my waste, especially since it comes out so fast from my pipe (about 1.5 inch / 40mm diameter)

I went to the MH show last week with a shopping list of goodies I wanted to buy - this pipe was one of the few parts I could not see anywhere (also wanted a fresh water kit consisting of multiple tap adaptors like screw thread, clip on, circlip etc which I had no joy with)

Does anyone know where I can get one of these - specifically for an Auotrail Mohawk waste pipe?


----------



## KeithChesterfield

I bought my flexible plastic pipe from an Aquatic shop - they sell different diameter pipes - it's fastened to the outlet by a worm drive clip and it's held underneath near the side by a flexible clip (see pic)

Simples!


----------



## pomme1

I have a Cheyenne 696G, the predecessor of your 'van, with the same waste outlet.

I bought mine direct from the factory, it wasn't expensive, and I suspect they still do them.

Roger


----------



## MikeCo

You can buy it from any decent Caravan accessory shop as it is caravan waste pipe. You may have to use some kind of adapter where it joins the van outlet. I used the neck of a plastic bottle as a reducer and taped it together.

Mike


----------



## nicholsong

MikeCo said:


> You can buy it from any decent Caravan accessory shop as it is caravan waste pipe. You may have to use some kind of adapter where it joins the van outlet. I used the neck of a plastic bottle as a reducer and taped it together.
> 
> Mike


How are your friends Mr. Heath and Mr. Robinson? :wink:  

Having said tha, I have used self-amalgam tape as temporary 'whipping' on rope ends on my boat and some are still there after 10 years - some longer than the real job  :lol:

Geoff


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good evening Tezmcd,

Your Auto-Trail requires a 40mm internal waste pipe, which as stated by Mikeco should be available at most dealers as this is commonly used especially by German manufacturers.

You will likely also need a short section of 40mm outside diameter plumbing pipe available from Screwfix, a 3m length is two or three pounds.

You can see what Auto-Trail offer at their online shop here: http://www.autotrail-online.co.uk/exterior/waste-tap-extension.html however this only comes with 2m of pipe which is quite restrictive.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## KeithChesterfield

Auto-Trail Waste Outlet Extension Hose for £11.40?

Have you lot got more money than sense?

All sourced from local shops - 40mm black flexible plastic pipe (length to suit), two clips and ten minutes to fit - about £2

Priceless!

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## rosalan

The waist pipe extension looks very good Chris, will it fit my Dethleffs T6571 waste outlet?

Alan


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good evening Alan, 

Generally Dethleffs use one of two threaded outlets, one to accept an elbow for 25mm waste pipe and another elbow to accept a 40mm waste pipe.

I'm at home, so I am unable to confirm part numbers and I'm not due back in until Friday. If you can confirm if you have a threaded outlet on your motorhome and advise which size seems more likely then I will post the PN and a photo of the ebow you would require as a prerequisite for the waste pipe to connect to for you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Kaytutt

Multiple tap adapters from Wilkinsons, about £2


----------



## Ozzyjohn

Hi,

I use a few pieces of old household (kitchen sink) waste water outlet pipe and associated push fit connectors. The waste outlet on our van is designed for a push and twist connector - but the push fit domestic waste connectors fit well enough (as in they don't leak and they don't fall off). By carrying a couple of different lengths of pipe and two elbow connectors, I can direct the water into most drains from any reasonable stab at parking near the target. 

I could post a picture if it may help (but not tonight!).


Regards,
John


----------



## uncleswede

Our HYmer has a 40mm waste pipe nozzle so I bought a 40mm pushfit waste pipe connector from Wickes (99p)

http://www.wickes.co.uk/pushfit-pipe-connector-40mm/invt/431905/

and 3m of 38mm aquatic flexible hose from a local garden centre that does pond stuff. This hose fits tightly in the connector and I just push the other end of the connector onto our waste nozzle (there's a rubber seal in the connector).

Cheap and effective.

Rgds
CD


----------



## delawaredandy

CAK tanks sell all sorts of waste fitting and pipe for M/H and Caravans, have a look in their online catalogue.

M


----------



## 747

For a more versatile drainage system, add one of these for more options.

http://www.screwfix.com/p/universal-compression-waste-adjustable-bend-40mm/12007


----------



## peaky

any ideas how I would be able to fit a waste pipe to my motorhome ??I have a lever that I pull and it slides open in the middle of the van, very awkward, I would nt be able to attach a pipe up the hole as it would be open and the waste would be in the pipe , its flush to the van so nothing for the pipe to grip does this make sense ??


----------



## Rapide561

*Pipes*

Hi

If anyone is looking for similar parts, I am in the Shropshire and Cheshire areas for the next seven days with a boot full of stuff that would do, all at very low prices! Well not a boot full, but the stuff I keep when changing motorhomes etc.

Russell


----------



## Tezmcd

Many thanks all - seems quite a few of you must have been McGyver in your previous lives!


----------



## spykal

Hi Tezmcd

One more tip..

Our van had a fixed outlet for the grey water which as has been said needed to be right over the drain to empty the tank. I have now altered it to have a long flexible drain pipe but before that I found that for the odd occasions that we were on a full service pitch an old bicycle inner tube, cut through either side of the valve , made a really good extension to reach to the drain. No clips needed just stretch it over the outlet pipe and lay it across to the drain....it was Free and it packed away into a very small space!


Mike


----------



## chiefwigwam

an old hoover hose will do and join a couple up if need be.


----------



## rosalan

I think I have found a perfect solution. I called in at a plumbers merchant and found a 40mm screw connection on a 30cm extendible flexible plastic hose that ends with a smooth sleeve onto which I could extend my hose if I wished.
The hose is like some plastic straws, it bends with clicks and stays bent, if you wish. I have curled it upwards until needed and used a plastic holding clip that came with it, to retain it out of the way until needed. Extended, it easily reaches the ground or extended, a nearby drain.
Price was £3 "Pay me later, when you are passing!" (I will)
Perfect!
Thanks for all the help and advice.

Alan


----------



## rosalan

It has taken me some time to try and find this 'Drain-pipe' with a 40mm screw to a compression end.
Hope this works.

Alan


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good afternoon Alan, 

That's an excellent find! Further to your PM, Dethleffs offer the waste outlet angle connector shown in the attached photo which accepts 40mm pipe. This is Dethleffs part number 5010612 and has a suggested selling price of €8.25 subject to the conversion to £ and the addition of VAT.

Regards,
Chris


----------

